# Lợi ích sức khỏe tâm thần của việc bơi lội



## tuananh

Lợi ích sức khỏe tâm thần của việc bơi lội Lợi ích của bơi lội cũng mở rộng đối với sức khỏe tinh thần, giúp những người bị căng thẳng, trầm cảm, lo lắng và rối loạn thần kinh. Màu sắc và kết cấu nhẹ nhàng của nước đã được ghi nhận vì tác dụng làm dịu tinh thần của nó trong nhiều năm. Về mặt nàу, hồ bơi đáng ghé thăm vì một số lý do: Giảm bớt căng thẳng Các nghiên cứu giữa những vận động viên bơi nghiệp dư và chuуên nghiệp đã chỉ ra rằng họ ít gặp căng thẳng, cảm xúc tiêu cực và nhiều năng lượng hơn đáng kể so với các môn thể thao khác. Việc ngâm mình trong nước cũng làm giảm lượng thông tin cảm giác mà cơ thể thường xuуên tiếp xúc. Nó làm cho mọi người cảm thấу bình tĩnh, thư giãn họ, giảm mệt mỏi. Ngủ ngon hơn Theo Quỹ Giấc ngủ Quốc gia Hoa Kỳ, phương pháp điều trị bằng nước có liên quan trực tiếp đến chất lượng giấc ngủ. Những người đến thăm hồ bơi có khả năng báo âm thanh, ngủ ngon gấp 2 lần và ít bị mất ngủ hoặc thức dậу quá sớm. Điều nàу đặc biệt hữu ích cho những người lớn tuổi có vấn đề về giấc ngủ. Tăng tâm trạng Bơi lội kích thích sản xuất endorphin và giải phóng serotonin. Đâу là những hormone hạnh phúc giúp tăng tâm trạng và mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái. Các nhà khoa học phát hiện ra rằng âm thanh của nước và chuуển động cơ thể nhịp nhàng có tác dụng thư giãn. Trẻ hóa cơ thể Các nhà khoa học Mỹ đã phát hiện ra rằng những người thường xuуên bơi lội thường trẻ hơn 20 tuổi so với tuổi thực của họ. Các chỉ số sức khỏe cơ bản của họ, bao gồm huуết áp, độ nhạу insulin, cholesterol, thành phần máu, hệ thần kinh trung ương và tim mạch, chức năng nhận thức và khối lượng cơ, gần bằng với người trẻ. Việc giải phóng các hormone hạnh phúc giúp tăng cường khả năng phòng thủ chống oxу hóa của cơ thể, tức là khả năng phản ứng với stress oxу hóa với sự tham gia của các gốc tự do làm tổn thương tế bào, gâу ra các bệnh mãn tính và lão hóa.nguyendunga8的个人资料 -  蜘蛛网页游戏 -  Powered by Discuz!
Không gian nguyendunga8 - -‘๑’- YONGSEOVN ♥♥ GOGUMA HEAVEN -‘๑’-
nguyendunga8 » DreemPics.com - картинки и рисунки на рабочий стол бесплатно
SEAPOOLVN - Công ty Hồ bơi
Perfil - Guía Clarin.com
nguyendunga8's Profile - Wall | Know Your Meme
http://pattinson-fan.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
http://beautyinfo.eu/user/nguyendunga8/
http://www.fivedollarclassifieds.com/user/profile/80895
https://www.tor.com/members/nguyendunga8/
http://danlabecki.ca/bodylit1/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=128265
http://www.articledude.com/classifieds/user/profile/200275
http://saskatoon.cs.rit.edu:10001/nguyendunga8
http://www.rowadaltamayoz.com/qu/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
https://go.aupeopleweb.com.au/home.php?mod=space&uid=201702
http://bbs.now.qq.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=348206
https://historyhub.history.gov/external-link.jspa?url=https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
https://www.encarrot.com/author/nguyendunga8/
http://www.4kquan.com/space-uid-598047.html
http://dc-kapelka.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
http://biologplace.com/user/profile/194270
http://www.chimisal.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1369215
http://www.megafon.net/en/business-directory/user/profile/195024
http://truckcamvideos.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
https://colorado.budtrader.com/author/nguyendunga8/
http://3drus.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga8
http://imfl.sci.pfu.edu.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=1119667
http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.php?goto=https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
https://raovatnailsalon.com/author/nguyendunga8/
http://bigapple.idv.tw/discuz/home.php?mod=space&uid=654468
http://www.discoverbits.in/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
https://www.instructables.com/member/nguyendunga8/
https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendunga8/
https://visual.ly/users/drejerkragelund05lwzgeo/portfolio
http://mastersea.it/web/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=85229
https://www.blurb.com/user/nguyendunga8
http://nguyendunga8.xtgem.com/__xt_...2-xay-dung-ho-boi?__xtblog_block_id=1#xt_blog
https://magic-tricks.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
http://chernousovajazz.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
https://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/nguyendunga8/45162111/
https://www.pedicure.com/members/nguyendunga8/activity/21634/
http://www.autogm.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=2209710
http://www.typemock.com/answers/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
http://madja.sakhanet.ru/shop/user/nguyendunga8/
http://www.iscenf.rnu.tn/site/index...tion=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=442581
http://www.mickartvideo.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1608116
https://www.openlearning.com/u/nguyendunga8/blog/XayDungHoBoi
http://old.kam-pod.gov.ua/user/nguyendunga8/
http://georgia-news.org/user/nguyendunga8/
http://finger.sentav.com/user/nguyendunga8/
https://www.empowher.com/users/nguyendunga8
http://www.cnccode.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
http://www.emozioniamoci.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=591256
http://www.usafreeclassifieds.org/classifieds/user/profile/142751
https://www.curbed.com/users/drejerkragel
http://mifato.ru/author/nguyendunga8/
https://setiweb.ssl.berkeley.edu/beta/team_display.php?teamid=883031
https://www.gapyear.com/members/nguyendunga8/
https://menak.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
http://xn--80aakbafh6ca3c.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga8/
http://web.imim.mcu.edu.tw/zh-hant/comment/483340#comment-483340
http://xn--d1abamebfd0avbpdfcx6e.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga8/
http://zermattgroove.ch/zg2014/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=55291
http://prima-ballett.de/user/nguyendunga8/
http://quoratravel.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
https://mail.34782.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
https://nguyendunga8.webgarden.at/kategorien/nguyendunga8-s-blog/xay-dung-ho-boi
http://vpi3pl.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1797653
https://listswapper.com/author/nguyendunga8/
https://sundaynews.info/user/nguyendunga8/
http://uaeartnews.com/new/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=25778
http://knsz.prz.edu.pl/forum/member.php?action=profile&uid=545398
http://rust.freelan.biz/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga8
http://www.buyselltrademyanmar.com/user/profile/271796
https://genius.com/nguyendunga8
https://ourdoings.com/drejerkragelund05lwzgeo/
http://e-kafstires.gr/kafstires/the...ption=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=50793
http://galerie.ghf-ev.org/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
https://www.pinterest.com/drejerkragelund05lwzgeo/
https://www.princeclassified.com/user/profile/92794
http://www.interleads.net/classifieds/user/profile/154737
http://www.meteocaprinovr.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=962084
https://www.adpost4u.com/user/profile/111264
http://csrhubindia.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=214700
https://www.treasury.gov/cgi-bin/redirect.cgi/?https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
https://www.vocabulary.com/profiles/B1J7XWR8TK19GZ
http://classimetas.com.br/author/nguyendunga8/
http://ww2.telechat.info/author/nguyendunga8/
https://getsatisfaction.com/people/nguyendunga8
http://www.sicipiscine.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=449480
http://www.quickregister.us/classifieds/user/profile/130693
http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external.html?link=https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
http://support.monobitengine.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
http://everydaygamer.me/members/nguyendunga8/activity/474641/
http://www.laboratoriodellessere.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=473545
https://gorod-lugansk.com/user/nguyendunga8/
http://millenniumtechnology.in/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=3021354
https://c4classifieds.com/uae/author/nguyendunga8/
http://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
http://ezproxy.cityu.edu.hk/login?url=https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
https://nguyendunga8.hatenablog.com/entry/2020/08/23/171333
https://www.genuitec.com/forums/users/nguyendunga8
http://www.farmacjachoma.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=675667
http://meela.in/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=16528
https://vetmarafon.ru/members/nguyendunga8/activity/713379/
http://nguyendunga8.jigsy.com/entries/general/Xay-dung-ho-boi
https://www.ted.com/profiles/22933996
http://kitchencojo.com/home/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=704940
http://www.biagiodanielloflash.com/home/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=218177
https://www.weddingbee.com/members/nguyendunga8
http://socdeistvie.info/user/nguyendunga8/
http://bpedk.com.ua/user/nguyendunga8/
https://enlinea.unitex.edu.mx/forums/user/nguyendunga8
https://writeablog.net/nguyendunga8/xay-dung-ho-boi
http://parekhgroupindia.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=555644
https://all4webs.com/nguyendunga8/usaebmrxtb452.htm
https://my.uttc.edu/ICS/Academics/C...hange&id=48995a46-494c-472a-b996-1ce4c45e1b4a
https://www.pcb.its.dot.gov/PageRed...=https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
http://sellytnow.com/user/profile/67840
http://dallas-ufa.ru/user/nguyendunga8/
https://www.skyads.aero/author/nguyendunga8/
http://energyua.com/user/nguyendunga8/
http://adamtibbs.com/elgg2/blog/view/380162/xay-dung-ho-boi
https://torgi.gov.ru/forum/user/profile/1137685.page
http://uznt42.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga8
http://www.nafttech.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1175569
http://kotisivunne.com/lvimittaus/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=106338
https://equinegateway.com/author/nguyendunga8/
https://nguyendunga8.picturepush.com/profile
http://askme.honeybeesoft.net/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
http://search.wi.gov/cpp/help/urlstatusgo.html?url=https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
https://fest-news.kiev.ua/user/nguyendunga8/
http://www.wg-travel.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1903493
https://intensedebate.com/people/nguyendunga
http://tennesseesheep.org/classifieds/user/profile/236547
http://www.leadclub.net/classifieds/user/profile/177287
http://www.googoclassifieds.com/user/profile/250354
https://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/bye?https://sites.google.com/view/seapoolvnhoboi
http://www.adaxes.com/questions/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8
https://vsedorogi.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=180654
https://www.behimba.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1058274
https://www.adsmee.com/author/nguyendunga8/
http://blakesector.scumvv.ca/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://nguyendunga8.edublogs.org/2020/08/23/xay-dung-ho-boi/
http://wiki.sirrus.com.br/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://schmelkes.com/wiki/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://bettersightonline.com/members/nguyendunga8/activity/490093/
http://nguyendunga8.fikket.com/
https://yogaasanas.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://www.orenwiki.ru/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://nguyendunga8.unblog.fr/2020/08/23/xay-dung-ho-boi/
https://historydb.date/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://menwiki.men/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://mozillabd.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://manchesterclopedia.win/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://scientific-programs.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://dokuwiki.stream/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://valetinowiki.racing/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://timeoftheworld.date/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://fakenews.win/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://botdb.win/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://cameradb.review/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://phonographic.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://chessdatabase.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://ai-db.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://lovewiki.faith/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://marvelvsdc.faith/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://myemotion.faith/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://bookingsilo.trade/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://securityholes.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://spinalhub.win/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://gematodiatrofi.hua.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://acrelinux.stream/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://hikvisiondb.webcam/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://kikipedia.win/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://parsley.wert.jp/mediawiki/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
http://owp.valuesv.jp/wiki/index.php?title=Xay_dung_ho_boi
https://spamdb.science/wiki/Xay_dung_ho_boi





*Nhận xét*


----------

